# "Chainsaw Man Project PV" Rescored!



## Real Mirage (Mar 28, 2022)

Hi wonderful people! I wrote this rescore last night. Trying to catch the trailer's unique vibe, hope you like it!

Any feedback is valuable to me! Many thanks


----------

